# Tutorial für Siegel?



## Stromkabel (8. Januar 2005)

HuHu
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial für ein Siegel, 


sollte etwa so aussehen:





nur halt mit dem eigenen Text/bild drin.

Ich hab auch schon gegoogelt etv., aber nichts gefunden.
Kennt wer von euch nen Tutorial?
Wäre über hilfe sehr verbunden 



editas Siegel soll für ein Rollenspiel aus der Zeit der Piraten sein.


----------



## hpvw (8. Januar 2005)

Den Rand bekomst Du vielleicht mit dem Wischfinger und anschliessend einigen Filtern hin.
Einfach ein bisschen spielen.
Die einzelnen Vertiefungen sollten mit mehreren Ebenen und Ebeneneffekten zu machen sein.
Ebenso die Schrift. Z.B. mit Abgeflachte und Relief oder Schatten nach innen, Schlagschatten brauchst Du vielleicht auch.


----------



## devilrga (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich würde das mit dem Filter Beleuchtungseffekte machen. Hier hab ich ein Tutorial mit dem gleichen Prinzip gemacht.

mfg


----------



## Stromkabel (8. Januar 2005)

Huhu
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!
Hab aber leider noch nichts gutes hingekriegt, hier nochmal ein Beispielbild...


----------



## Mamphil (8. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe mal im Schnellverfahren ein digitales Siegel gebastelt. Das ist sicherlich (noch) nicht fotorealistisch, aber du kannst es ja verfeinern. 

1.) runde Auswahl, kleiner als Arbeitsfläche ziehen, Ebenenmaske erstellen und in Ebenenansicht wechseln (Alt+Klick auf Ebenenvorschau in Palette "Ebenen").
2.) Filter -> Punktieren (hab ich mit 10px gemacht), auf Ebenenmaske anwenden
3.) runde Auswahl etwas größer als 1. Auswahl um die helle Fläche ziehen, sodass sie ungefähr auf der hellen Fläche aufhört.
4.) Auswahl invertieren (Strg + Shift + I) und Bereich löschen. (Immer noch in der Ebenenansicht, ggf. Hintergrundfarbe auf Schwarz einstellen)
5.) Über den Dialog "Helligkeit und Kontrast" den Kontrast so hoch einstellen, dass die grauen Flecken im weißen Feld verschwinden
6.) zurück zur "Normalansicht" wechseln und die Ebene in der Siegellackfarbe (z. B. dunkelrot) füllen.
7.) Effekt "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief" auf Ebene anwenden (die Standard-Einstellungen find ich schon ganz gut, evtl. etwas verändern)
8.) Über das Siegel weitere Elemente (Schrift, "Rad" etc.) legen. Diese müssen die gleiche Farbe, wie das Siegel haben (das gleiche Dunkelrot).
9.) Ebenenstil von der Siegelebene kopieren und in den anderen Ebenen einfügen.

Fertig.

Mamphil

EDIT: Anhänge gelöscht, um Speicherplatz zu sparen


----------



## Mamphil (8. Januar 2005)

... so ... und hier noch einmal eine etwas verfeinerte Version.

Ich habe das Relief noch abrunden lassen und den Ring über eine weitere Ebenenmaske nach außen ins durchsichtige laufen lassen.

Mamphil


----------



## devStorm (9. Januar 2005)

Habe gerade ein Tutorial für das was Du suchst gefunden. Viel Spaß damit: http://www.pixelplow.de/start/display.tutorial.php?tutnr=74382&id=A-2-P.c1104.cXa.c54.


----------

